# First time doing implied nude model pics C&C please



## shortpballer (Jun 5, 2010)

This is my first time doing implied nude.  It was a little scary at first lol, but wasn't as awkward as I thought it would be.  Comments and Critique is very helpful, thanks 

1.





2.




3.


----------



## kass617 (Jun 5, 2010)

I think they look great. I really like the last one.  The first picture looked a little awkward to me at first, but the more I looked at it to pinpoint what bothered me abut it, the more I liked it.  Great work.  The second one looks like it would look great as a billboard, or in a magazine (advertising what? I don't know, lol).  Your signature sais you're new to photography, which is even more impressive.


----------



## shortpballer (Jun 5, 2010)

kass617 said:


> I think they look great. I really like the last one.  The first picture looked a little awkward to me at first, but the more I looked at it to pinpoint what bothered me abut it, the more I liked it.  Great work.  The second one looks like it would look great as a billboard, or in a magazine (advertising what? I don't know, lol).  Your signature sais you're new to photography, which is even more impressive.



Yup  I got my account here the day I bought my first Digital SLR.  I've improved so much due to the helpful people on this forum.  So thanks to all of you that have helped me out over the past 10 months or so


----------



## ifi (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice shots over all. Your theme is clear this time.

There are multiple shades of shadows in #1.
Eyes are very sharp in #2 and it also got your usual exposure.
3rd one is my favorite, it seems a little over processed where hands meet feet.

You can not call yourself a new photographer anymore - you are very good :thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2010)

Wonderful!  As mentioned, #1 is a bit awkward looking, and on #2 I might burn in the face/hair area just a tad - that definitely belongs in a magazine advertising something.  #3 is almost eerie; excellent!


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jun 5, 2010)

#3 is excellent.  While technically fine, I don't care much for the composition of the first two.


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice light in all. #3 is a keeper.


----------



## smackitsakic (Jun 5, 2010)

Is the Eric Dossantos . com website yours?  If so, which I assume it is, that is a WICKED looking website.  I love it.

How the heck do I get myself one of those?


----------



## shortpballer (Jun 5, 2010)

smackitsakic said:


> Is the Eric Dossantos . com website yours?  If so, which I assume it is, that is a WICKED looking website.  I love it.
> 
> How the heck do I get myself one of those?



Of course the website is mine


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2010)

shortpballer said:


> smackitsakic said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Eric Dossantos . com website yours? If so, which I assume it is, that is a WICKED looking website. I love it.
> ...


 
Some great images, but wayyyyyyyyyyy too much Flash for my taste.


----------



## smackitsakic (Jun 5, 2010)

shortpballer said:


> smackitsakic said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Eric Dossantos . com website yours? If so, which I assume it is, that is a WICKED looking website. I love it.
> ...


 
Was it professionally built, or did you do that yourself?


----------



## abc123_4 (Jun 5, 2010)

i like first one 
it's really nice


----------



## mommy22 (Jun 5, 2010)

I like them all but #3 is the best IMO. How_ do_ you do the low light thing? I have tried and tried but can't get it right. Are you using studio type lighting?


----------



## katy625 (Jun 5, 2010)

They r all keepers! awesome job!


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 5, 2010)

That web site is really nice, I too would love to know who designed it. Yes the pictures are beautiful as well.


----------



## Kerplunq (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm going to agree with everyone here!  #3 is a GREAT pic!  

Keep up hte good work


----------

